# Whatta face for Terryo



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 6, 2008)

It's true.. most of the kitty pics have been of "Volunteer" for Larry.

I took several of the rest.. and this one was the star.. for Terry

















Is he cute Terry.. or what?

[ more of the others ASAP ]

nerd


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 6, 2008)

Awww! Melts at the second photo.


----------



## Itort (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm the baby, gotta luv me.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 7, 2008)

I love the pics, especially the second one!!! I wish we could have a kitten.

_________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

